# 6/14 Charter out of Surfside Marina with Open spots



## wwen (Aug 27, 2014)

Hi,
I'm chartering with Intercontinental Charters out of Surfside Marina on June 14th. Targeting snapper, ling, kings, Mahi, and possibly grouper also, weather permitting
Fishing on 36ft yellowfin.
PM me for more info.


----------



## wwen (Aug 27, 2014)

Still got 2 spots


----------



## Deltamike (Sep 21, 2014)

Pm sent


----------



## wwen (Aug 27, 2014)

Replied


----------



## wwen (Aug 27, 2014)

One spot left


----------

